# mini 14



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Any thoughts on a ruger mini 14 chambered in a 223 / 5.56 on a tactical frame??


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Good guns, magazines are expensive, a lot harder to figure out how to disassemble than an AR.. As far as "tactical frame", that's not very specific; that could be anything up to and including a black-painted 2x4 taped to the gun.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Any reason for the 14 instead of the 30? I have a target 14 but like the ranch 30's for all around truck gun. Ammo is cheaper to.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought a police trade-in Mini 14, put in a folding stock. It is compact, great stow away truck and tacti-cool!


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

For a serious use gun I wouldn't. They are okay, don't get me wrong but mags are expensive. There are way better alternatives in the price range.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

TranTheMan said:


> I bought a police trade-in Mini 14, put in a folding stock. It is compact, great stow away truck and tacti-cool!


 If you can find a deal, I would like it. I wish I had bought one years ago when they were cheaper. However, AR's are getting inexpensive and I think you would spend just as much for a basic AR plus a handful of mags.

I will say they do have some good appeal depending on what you like. You might look around for a Keltec SU-16 also.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

MechAg94 said:


> If you can find a deal, I would like it. I wish I had bought one years ago when they were cheaper. However, AR's are getting inexpensive and I think you would spend just as much for a basic AR plus a handful of mags.
> 
> I will say they do have some good appeal depending on what you like. You might look around for a Keltec SU-16 also.


Totally agreed. Mine was a stainless trade-in $400 from Buds, plus $90 for a Butler Creek folding stock. I just wanted something different from an AR and very compact.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

fireguy said:


> Any thoughts on a ruger mini 14 chambered in a 223 / 5.56 on a tactical frame??


Have one that sits by the door I call ATT as it has called many a varmit home from long distance.
Mine is the Ranch Rifle.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well speaking of truck guns, Mine is a old original 30 Carbine. Caint hurt them and good to about 100 yards. I have a Mini 14 stainless and it stays in the closet.


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

When they came out In the early 80's they were good guns for the time!
Compared to the AR, they don't hold a candle.
Poor accuracy!
Hard to accessorize!
Sold both of my mini 14 will never go back Ar just miles ahead in all aspects!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Daddio said:


> When they came out In the early 80's they were good guns for the time!
> Compared to the AR, they don't hold a candle.
> Poor accuracy!
> Hard to accessorize!
> Sold both of my mini 14 will never go back Ar just miles ahead in all aspects!


X2.

I had two and also fired three others, which belonged to buddies. None could do as good as the worst of ARs I have fired. 
It is also a pain to break down for cleaning....no where near as simple as AR.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

IMO the AR is the absolute worst thing that has happened to the sportsman. The media and anti's have hung their hat on that weapon as the root of all evil.
Not matter what weapon created the crime they will lead in a story showing an AR.
The gun does draw the nuts to it as well, video games and
Hollywood has helped in that area. Again IMO.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Jack's Pocket said:


> IMO the AR is the absolute worst thing that has happened to the sportsman. The media and anti's have hung their hat on that weapon as the root of all evil.
> Not matter what weapon created the crime they will lead in a story showing an AR.
> The gun does draw the nuts to it as well, video games and
> Hollywood has helped in that area. Again IMO.


So, let me get this straight. You say the AR is "the absolute worst thing" because the media, the antis say it's a bad thing? If I am wrong please clarify.

Jim


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> So, let me get this straight. You say the AR is "the absolute worst thing" because the media, the antis say it's a bad thing? If I am wrong please clarify.
> 
> Jim


Yep it has become the rallying cry of the anti's.
We are getting more outnumbered everyday in this country.
Hunting licences sales have been flat for over a decade in Texas.
Population sure hasn't. The media has painted everyone with one evil
and I own one. Has to be true it was on TV.
What you and the vast majority of sportsman see is we are minority.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jack's Pocket said:


> Yep it has become the rallying cry of the anti's.
> We are getting more outnumbered everyday in this country.
> Hunting licences sales have been flat for over a decade in Texas.
> Population sure hasn't. The media has painted everyone with one evil
> ...


 They're going to latch onto whatever's handy: AR's are just the current target because they're black and look like "army guns".. Before that it was "semi-automatics" of all types, before that it was those evil handguns. If more people had .50s those would have blown right through the AR's by now.

Meanwhile, the AR is making a huge move INTO that "sportsman" community: a LOT of people hunting with them now, Camo AR platform rifles being advertised in "field and stream", 3 round magazines being made for states that limit capacity for hunting purposes, etc.: That, plus the "panic buy" that got AR's into a whole lot of houses over the last couple of years (many of which probably wouldn't have ever seen one without said panic) has pushed them more and more into the mainstream of gun culture, with or without them being the current target du jour of the media. Sooner or later that target is going to move on: at one time not too long ago they were truly considered in the military/assault rifle category by hunters as well: that's all but gone now, with most of the remaining "resistance" just being guys that simply want to see wood on a rifle and will resist to their dying day any configuration of a rifle that wasn't in the 1963 Winchester catalog. Now we've got AR's simply dominating much of the NRA Highpower competition, comprising a huge part of the hunting-rife market share, and just simply gaining acceptance by leaps and bounds by the public, at least the majority of which that isn't vehemently against ANY gun to begin with..

Things they are a' changin...


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> They're going to latch onto whatever's handy: AR's are just the current target because they're black and look like "army guns".. Before that it was "semi-automatics" of all types, before that it was those evil handguns. If more people had .50s those would have blown right through the AR's by now.
> 
> Meanwhile, the AR is making a huge move INTO that "sportsman" community: a LOT of people hunting with them now, Camo AR platform rifles being advertised in "field and stream", 3 round magazines being made for states that limit capacity for hunting purposes, etc.: That, plus the "panic buy" that got AR's into a whole lot of houses over the last couple of years (many of which probably wouldn't have ever seen one without said panic) has pushed them more and more into the mainstream of gun culture, with or without them being the current target du jour of the media. Sooner or later that target is going to move on: at one time not too long ago they were truly considered in the military/assault rifle category by hunters as well: that's all but gone now, with most of the remaining "resistance" just being guys that simply want to see wood on a rifle and will resist to their dying day any configuration of a rifle that wasn't in the 1963 Winchester catalog. Now we've got AR's simply dominating much of the NRA Highpower competition, comprising a huge part of the hunting-rife market share, and just simply gaining acceptance by leaps and bounds by the public, at least the majority of which that isn't vehemently against ANY gun to begin with..
> 
> Things they are a' changin...


Might shock you as well to the number of sportsman that agree with the anti's 
that it has no place in the field.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jack's Pocket said:


> Might shock you as well to the number of sportsman that agree with the anti's
> that it has no place in the field.


 No, it doesn't shock me a bit. Conversely, you'd probably be shocked at how many are being USED in the field now: AR's have really turned the corner, and the "sporting world" is heading there in droves. Just too many good aspects about the platform for a sportsman for many to ignore, at least those who are approaching it without the "evil black rifle" bias to begin with..


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

Jack's Pocket said:


> We are getting more outnumbered everyday in this country. Hunting licences sales have been flat for over a decade in Texas. Population sure hasn't.


I don't agree that gun owners are losing their clout in the US. Hunting licenses don't tell you much. More and more people are buying guys for home protection and just having fun at the range. I don't hunt but enjoy target shooting and collecting. Background checks have been at record highs during Obama's term and a large portion of those people are new to gun ownership. The NRA's endowment is at a record high. I couldn't find any real good statistics but I did find a couple graphs and news stories saying NRA membership in 2013 went up to 5 million and in 1980 it was around 2 million (a 150% increase). The US population was around 230 million in 1980 and around 300 million now (only a 30% increase).


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Jack's Pocket said:


> Might shock you as well to the number of sportsman that agree with the anti's
> that it has no place in the field.


Those people are ignorant and are shills for the left. If you agree with them then get ready to lose your favorite bolt action rifle when it's labeled a "sniper rifle".

Jim


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

mas360 said:


> X2.
> 
> I had two and also fired three others, which belonged to buddies. None could do as good as the worst of ARs I have fired.
> It is also a pain to break down for cleaning....no where near as simple as AR.


Its actually very easy to field strip.... Also extremely reliable, that would be its main pro. Mine shoots about 1.5moa with good ammo, so not bad but ya many ARs can do better.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Csafisher said:


> *Its actually very easy to field strip*.... Also extremely reliable, that would be its main pro. Mine shoots about 1.5moa with good ammo, so not bad but ya many ARs can do better.


 You're probably the first person I've ever heard express that sentiment. It being a PIA to take apart was one of the main reasons I traded the one I had...


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I you want a compact, light weight cheaper AR alternative, try to find a Keltec SU-16. Takes AR mags.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

If I wanted a 5.56, I would go with an AR. I I wanted a 7.62 x 39, an SKS (or a few)


----------

